# Favorite all purpose wilderness survival knife?



## Cruentus (Dec 18, 2006)

What is your favorite all purpose wilderness survival knife? One that you could use for building your campsite from scratch, and fight off the bears.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 19, 2006)

One key to remember is that out in the wilderness, a knife is a tool, nothing more.  If you treat it differently then that, you begin to put yourself at risk...especially when you start bringing bigger and bigger blades.  You can't afford that kind of risk when you are out in the wilderness.

With that being said, I would NOT recommend the Rambo style knife.  Even with all of the cheap junk it has in the handle...which actually breaks off kind of easily.

I would recommend a leatherman, though.  Or maybe a gerber multitool.  These knives give you pretty much all of the tools you'll need to build a shelter, start a fire, and perhaps even collect a few bites to eat.


----------



## bydand (Dec 19, 2006)

The one I carry in the wood all the time is an older Old Timer hunting knife.  I have no idea what model # it is anymore, but the actual blade is about 7" long, quite thick through the spine and about 2 1/2 or 3 " back to edge at the widest point.  It has a gut hook as well.  I use this one because it is heavy enough to chop with, yet will hold an edge like the finest blades I've ever used and you can chop up enough wood to get a fire going and then still be sharp enough to fillet a trout to cook over said fire. (done this more times than I care to count.)


----------

